# Any campsite problems?



## Vickywok (Dec 31, 2018)

We are wanting to do a flying last minute visit to Almeria/mojacar area end of Feb/March. It's our first outing to Spain.
I've read campsites are packed and wild camping is no go now in that area.
Any experience or advice on this.
Many thanks


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 31, 2018)

They can be quite full if not full at that time of year, the end of March and April they start getting spaces back as that is when the snow birds start heading home


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 31, 2018)

helen262 said:


> They can be quite full if not full at that time of year, the end of March and April they start getting spaces back as that is when the snow birds start heading home



Agree with that.

No problem with wildcamping, if you avoid the resort beaches. 
Loads of POI information, on here.


----------



## Vickywok (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy with wild camping


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 5, 2019)

As with the rest of Spain I am assuming that the authorities do not like wild camping, and I can understand why when you ready some of the stories, however it is permitted to stay in any carpark ( not cities) where they can see you, as long as you don't put anything out; chair, mat, clothes dryer, extension!. I have done three, two month trips to northern and central Spain and use aires or car parks. If you stay away from the really popular places there is not problem at all. Most small villages have car parks that are often empty.. Nice to sit in the local bar/café too!!


----------



## Glass man (Jan 5, 2019)

If it you first trip to Spain then here are some tips.
You MUST have high vis jackets if you get out of your vehicle on busy roads.
Motorway tolls have reduced by 30%. ( January 15th )
Motorway junctions are numbered by distance so J235 is  50km from J 285 . Simples!
If you carry  a bike on the back you MUST have a big red/ white warning circle or triangle. I think you are not allowed to carry bike on a car roof.
Do have a good colour copy of your Passports,  you can use this instead of handing over or showing passports when booking in on a site.
I do hope you are not involved in any accidents but if you are make sure you record the registration of any lorry cab. Trailers have their own separate red registration plate and mysteriously no one can trace the driver from the trailer! 
Fuel is much cheaper than France or uk. I found diesel under €1 a litre before Christmas.


----------



## John H (Jan 5, 2019)

If you are interested in the Almeria area you will have no trouble finding space on a campsite or camper stop. We are currently staying at Camping Cabo de Gata and it only gets full in the summer months. There are two nearby camperstops (paying aires) which both have plenty of space. It is also possible to wildcamp in many places, such as the beaches at Cabo village or Fabriquillas and, for under 7 euros, you can stay on the port car park at Almeria for 24 hours. Wildcamping is possible almost anywhere away from the coast - it is only on certain over-used beaches that people get turned off. Have a good trip.


----------



## Vickywok (Jan 6, 2019)

John H said:


> If you are interested in the Almeria area you will have no trouble finding space on a campsite or camper stop. We are currently staying at Camping Cabo de Gata and it only gets full in the summer months. There are two nearby camperstops (paying aires) which both have plenty of space. It is also possible to wildcamp in many places, such as the beaches at Cabo village or Fabriquillas and, for under 7 euros, you can stay on the port car park at Almeria for 24 hours. Wildcamping is possible almost anywhere away from the coast - it is only on certain over-used beaches that people get turned off. Have a good trip.



Thank you all for all this helpful info JohnH
The most obvious question is how's the weather John?

Those tips are great 're hi vis & passport copies glassman
Excited


----------



## John H (Jan 6, 2019)

Vickywok said:


> Thank you all for all this helpful info JohnH
> The most obvious question is how's the weather John?
> 
> Those tips are great 're hi vis & passport copies glassman
> Excited &#55357;&#56832;



Weather good at the moment. Clear skies and lots of sun. Very little rain this year and much calmer winds than usual (the one disadvantage with this area is that it can be very windy). Nights can be chilly because of the clear skies but so far no temperatures below zero. Daytime max hovers around 18 Celcius - should be over 20 by end Feb when you come out.


----------



## Vickywok (Jan 10, 2019)

Great stuff we have booked our ferry now to Caen mid February. 
We are bringing the furry friends before the drama of brexit kicks in.
Can't believe brittany ferries charge 25 per dog each way for them to sit in the van....No discount either on the voyage club.
Oh well...see some of you then.


----------

